# When fishing smaller lakes like Bear and Hurricane ****



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

I know you can only fish with Trolling Motor in the water, Can you fish out of a boat which has a gas motor on it, but you never start or lower it in the Water ?

Thanhs, Canecutter23


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes you can. 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

I spent a lot of time in Bear lake, and Hurricane, and Karrick. My Grandparents lived near all three. They only had oars, but when I got older and wanted to go I had a motor bolted on. I ask a game warden at hurricane once about it and he told me to go ahead. He said to unhook my fuel line and raise the motor. But he also said if a bad storm blew in he wouldn't ticket me if i cranked up just to find refuge.. That was several years ago...........Good question. I'll check it out first chance I get.


----------

